# I realy want to know,how to get the best deals for the svs sub?



## onhope (Jan 23, 2012)

Dear everyone! I am not new to this good foroom,but I have just regis...then I can ask...My qwestion is: How can I get the good price for the sub? I fall inlove with SVS PB12 SND, but as I see in another web review, some people can buy it as $600?I am living in Wasinhton state.
will I waiting for next blackfriday? Or Christmax? Or some one have the cuppon?...I am onhope to have you Guys got the ways?
Thanks you verymuch!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest keeping track of Craigslist and your local classifieds for used subs - I was able to get my PB-13's used and they are in fantastic condition.


----------



## onhope (Jan 23, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> I would suggest keeping track of Craigslist and your local classifieds for used subs - I was able to get my PB-13's used and they are in fantastic condition.


Thanks ALMFamily..I will try as your susgeting.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## onhope (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks you .I have just oder SVS PB12 NSD,at the checkout...I put in(Repeatcustomer), then I got 5 percent off . So I used that money for the SVS Sub-Wire.
I am very exci...to lookfore it come, I will let you guys know How it work when I get it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Grats on your new baby! Hope she screams REALLY loud..... :bigsmile::heehee:


----------



## onhope (Jan 23, 2012)

Yah!...But I have got the email..it said until 31 january it will beat my door,hic...How can I live to that day? LOl..Thanks ALFAmily.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats! You will love it. Have fun. Dennis


----------

